# Nala met a baby!!



## jroyalimage (Jan 22, 2014)

Nala is about 6 months old now and usually she is ok around people. She won't usually walk up to people unless she knows you and that can take a while. She will just watch you from a far corner. One of my friends had a baby 7 months ago and she came to visit. Nala knew my friend and would usually run up to say hi but she was carrying a car seat so that might've been why she stayed in the corner. 
The baby was on the floor playing with his toys when he saw Nala in the corner and decided he wanted to go check her out. He crawled over to her (completely slipped past us). By the time we realized the baby had moved he was already a few feet away from Nala. I wasn't too sure how this would turn out as babies tend to tug and pull (although I knew Nala would never bite or scratch anyone).
To our surprise Nala met him halfway. She touched her nose to his cheek and sat in his lap. This was big because Nala never acts so trusting of someone she hadn't seen a couple times. She was so patient with him even when he pulled her ears. She even let the baby lay his head on her stomach!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How sweet! Be careful, you may THINK you know that Nala "would never bite or scratch anyone", but she is an animal and animals REACT without thinking. Plus she is young - more apt to be on guard to new things like tail pulling or pinching. A baby should be kept separated from cats IMHO since they have little control over what THEY are doing.


----------

